# Considering leaving SW after 27 yrs



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im not here to bash Sherwin-Williams, nor get into the details.... but after 27 years of using their paint exclusively, I have had enough. I am here looking for a quality exterior Satin. In the past, I have mostly used Super Paint Satin. I need something equal to, or better. I started doing a little research last night and was looking at Bejamin Moore and Pratt & Lambert. I have never used BM exterior products, and only used P&L Accolade once when a customer requested it. And it was rather expensive, I had to drive across town to get it, then they didint have any deep base in stock, so it wasnt the best experience. I recently moved to a rural area in Washington with no paint stores. I found an independant store 15 miles away that carries both P&L and also BM. The nearest SW is 30 miles. Anyway, I was hoping to get some feedback on exterior Satin Paints. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For exteriors I use ICI's Dulux line. 
Give the BM or Pratt a shot. I have only used a small amount of their exterior (mainly quarts for front doors) so can not comment but I know there are a lot of BM guys here so they must perform well.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just finished spraying out 12 gallons of BM Aura Exterior Satin in Essex Green on a Azek trim package. It sprayed great, excellent coverage and a similar satin sheen to Duration Satin. I think it is worth the extra money....so far. We will see how well it holds up for installation and a one coat in the field.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> For exteriors I use ICI's Dulux line.
> Give the BM or Pratt a shot. I have only used a small amount of their exterior (mainly quarts for front doors) so can not comment but I know there are a lot of BM guys here so they must perform well.


I can vouch for some of their exterior products being great.

The names are different in Canada but I haven't had problems with any of them.

Just find a good BM Dealer, makes all the difference. In Calgary I had the greatest one. I don't like the one here so much, tand therefor barely use them anymore.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I just finished spraying out 12 gallons of BM Aura Exterior Satin in Essex Green on a Azek trim package. It sprayed great, excellent coverage and a similar satin sheen to Duration Satin. I think it is worth the extra money....so far. We will see how well it holds up for installation and a one coat in the field.


Do they warranty the one coat?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

BM Soft Gloss>Super Paint.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I can vouch for some of their exterior products being great.
> 
> The names are different in Canada but I haven't had problems with any of them.
> 
> Just find a good BM Dealer, makes all the difference. In Calgary I had the greatest one. I don't like the one here so much, tand therefor barely use them anymore.


 
I used to use ICI Weather Gaurd, but have made the switch to the ICI Diamond Exterior line. Absolutely crazy coverage on the stuff. Dries very nice, and has body to it. It retails at about $50/gal here (cdn $) but is well worth it. I believe it only comes in Flat, Eggshell, and Semi. I recently used the flat, and it was nice. I wasn't crazy about the semi-gloss though... it is really glossy.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

The only time I have used ICI DeVoe Dulux is when blew out Home Depots, because that's who carries it. Other than the few ICI locations of course, ours closed down here 2 years ago.
I would recommend BM as a cross over from SW, it held up well in s.w. FL. conditions.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im not 100% sure, but I believe I heard ICI closed up around here. I just spoke with the local paint dealer in my area that carries both BM and P&L. I will be meeting with him this week. I am intrested in BMs Redseal Ext Satin.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

It's tough replacing SW for a number of reasons, they must have really dropped the ball.I just resolved an issue with them, they are covering all costs to fix their boo boo no questions asked.
BTW, Benny ext. smells like roses imo.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

It is tough replacing SW, especially after using their products for 27+ yrs. Like I posted earlier, Im not here to bash SW, but I will say one thing..... It seems over the years they have geared towards new contruction and I no longer feel I get the servive I need being a small contractor. In the past, they have gone outta their way to resolve problems for me. This time, they left me hanging and I find it unacceptable. Im also going to go into Ace (the only hardware store in town) and see what they have. I live in a very rural area, and we dont have much around here.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I feel your pain, I am a solo operator that pulls from a union friendly SW. Not to mention the new construction crews pull hundreds of gallons yet speak not a lick of english and their prices are as low as it gets...lower than mine.

After 27 years I might sanction hanging them out of a window, by their feet.
Happy hunting for a new home.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Do they warranty the one coat?


 
Um ----sprayed in the shop PLUS one in the field John.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

The Benny Moore stuff is great....used it on my own house and rental properties....so that is the best recommendation I can give. Porter Permashield is great too, but I don't think you can get it where you live.
You must do two coats of the BM for max life. 10 years and going strong on my wood siding and bricks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I live in a very rural area, and we dont have much around here.


I can ship, might be worth a shot :thumbsup: Never know.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

California 2010 :thumbup:


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Benjamin Moore (Moore Guard) is a nice product. Real comparable to Super paint if not better. I think it's a modified oil so you should give your brush a final rinse with thinner. Sometimes it make you brushes moppy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like Mooreguard from BM. It is higher in price than what I can get superpaint for. If you do try out BM I'd suggest staying away from the super spec line. I've only had problems with it.


----------

